# Stud Service Contract



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Is there such a thing? The owner of the buck I'm using could use the money now, but Peg isn't ready. I suggested we write up a contract and I could pay now and use him later. Is there already an existing contract for stud services? This is my first time using someone else's buck, what should the contract contain?

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting concept. I have 2 bucks that I am using for stud service, and so far I have 4 dates for both boys. I have never asked for payment before the "date" though. I am going to be giving them a written agreement that incase something happens and their doe didn't get bred, I will give another go at it free of charge, if it doesn't happen then, I will give their money back, or try again whichever they prefer. In your case I would just write up an agreement with the bucks owner, the date & the amount you paid, and "the month" you are thinking of breeding cute little Peg, and both parties sign and date it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have an agreement posted on my website. The does all must be disease tested and free of any obvious illnesses. I have the right to turn any does away on sight for any reason. This is to protect my boys, and also my girls who they will be in contact with. Fees around here for a breeding are usually $50 to $75 per doe serviced.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, yes they have to be tested, and disease free...most of them were already looked at by my friend that helps with blood testing, so that is also good.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The only time I signed a contract for stud service was when I kept the buck at my place for a month. But I still needed to provide proof of testing for buck owners.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Just checked out yer website, Danielle. What an awesome farm and happy, healthy looking goaties!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Axykatt!  I love my babies, that's for sure.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I checked out your site too, totally cute


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I always had s contract. I always said that I was not responsible in case of a death, sickness or anything like that. They will pay very bills if something happens and they give me the right to treat their for like I would my own. If their for does not take the first time another breed is given. If they don't take after the second try it is either refund or try again it is up to them.


----------

